
American Constitution on GitHub - DanielRibeiro
https://github.com/sferik/constitution
======
es20641
This isn't the full constitution, only the bill of rights.

I've also seen a couple U.S. constitution projects on github that either have
the actual (whole) constitution, or offer up a way to "modify" it through
github to develop a "better" constitution.

